
Show HN: Is anyone here still listening to music in mp3? You may like this app - atamagno
http://www.weezzler.com
======
atamagno
Hi there, I just updated my first app. If you are someone who still like to
have your own mp3 files in your phone (like me) I think you may find this app
interesting.

Basically it lets you listen to your music (and now also play videos) in your
phone on any browser. I find it useful if you have speakers connected to your
computer and you just like to shuffle your music. It's super simple to use,
and unless you have some strange settings in your phone you don't need to
configure anything, just be connected to a wifi network both in your phone and
computer.

Unfortunately only for Android for now and can be downloaded here:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.weezzler.a...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.weezzler.android)

Hope someone finds it useful, thanks!

